# Sir Lefty Buttons.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I just had to put Sir Lefty Buttons down. I buried him in a teal pot with a trio of pink Snapdragons. He's in a better place now. I'm going to miss him so much. He was my first and only Crown Tail. I'll miss his wiggle dance and him smacking his lips at me. I'll miss everything about him. RIP, Sir Lefty. You were my most oddly named fish. I hope you make the flowers you now nourish beautiful and healthy. I'll never forget you.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry sweeda!  That's awful. I'm sure he's swimming around healthy and blissful in betta heaven, missing you.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know he is. I can't stop crying. It's one thing to have a pet die, but to have to put them out of their misery yourself is HORRIBLE. I hope you never have to go through it!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry, I know what you are going through. I have before.  It was so awful. A little betta rainbow caught ich, and his ignorant owner got the wrong meds and he was suffering. So I had to euthanize. I cried all night! Might have to do it again soon, Dumbo has ich and he's not responding well to water changes and rid-ich.  Going to try to get some AQ salt as soon as I can, but I think it's too late.  I'm so sorry about Sir Lefty!  Fin rot is just terrible, isn't it?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, it is.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Virtual hugs for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Sir Lefty. He was beautiful. "hugs"


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks. I loved him so much. His beautiful rainbow of colors was the reason I got him. He was a sweetheart. And thanks for the hugs!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You did the right thing. I've had to do it many times, and it never ever gets easier. He'll be waiting for you .... <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you. It was extremely hard, as I've said many times. I couldn't have done it if I thought he would survive.


----------



## TheKingsFish (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm sorry about Lefty, Sweeda. And that numb skull telling you you could have done more can't be helping either. I feel sorry for his bettas.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss, thinking of you!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I love you guys for your support. I will miss Sir Lefty Buttons. His funny name and actions were awesome.


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

Sweeda, we had a totally bad start, I apologise for the trouble I caused.

Might not be much but I had a total struggle to revive my bad-functioning tablet to make this drawing for you:










A drawing that would take me 5 minutes took 30 for the tablet is almost unable to draw at and because since I uninstalled photoshop I had to draw at DeviantArt Muro.

Well, is not that bad, hope you like it though, when I raise enough money again and don't spend it on aquariums I might buy a new tablet and make you a new drawing, a good one this time


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm sorry about Sir Lefty. SillyCone that is a beautiful drawing I'm sure Sweeda will love it.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks, SillyCone. It's beautiful. =) Thanks, naturegirl243.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I never knew you or Sir Lefty Buttons while he was alive but I feel your pain. :[ One of my boys passed over Spring Break. It really broke my heart to see him go.
He's swimming with the Lord now. <3
The place that you decided to bury him sounds lovely! <3 What a wonderful final resting place! <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think I'm going to make a label for the pot that says "Here Lies Sir Lefty Buttons."


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your drawing is beautiful, SillyCone.


----------

